# Glass lily pipes



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi,
can someone let me know where to find these in the GTA?
thx!


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

Aquainspiration at Steeles and Kennedy.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*glass lilly pipes*

was gonna rec the same but last few times I been there the store has been a mess under construction may want to call before u venture


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

yeah, i've tried to call, but they don't even answer... 
i think i'm going to order online... there is a place out of HK that will allow you to order singles of different sizes...


----------



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

*Angle Fins*

I think this is what u r looking for.

http://angelfins.ca/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=26_36

Expensive.


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

THey do have lily pipes but their service is a bit lacking these days. I was just in the shop yesterday. What kind of pipes do you want, I can let you know if they have it or not. They have inflows and outflows of different types.

Inflow comes in 17mm and 13mm, which would be perfect for your 16mm or 12mm tubing. Outflows come in lily shapes or jet shapes.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

cb1021 said:


> THey do have lily pipes but their service is a bit lacking these days. I was just in the shop yesterday. What kind of pipes do you want, I can let you know if they have it or not. They have inflows and outflows of different types.
> 
> Inflow comes in 17mm and 13mm, which would be perfect for your 16mm or 12mm tubing. Outflows come in lily shapes or jet shapes.


looking for 17mm glass inflow and 13mm lily shaped glass outflow. do you know prices?thanks for this!


----------



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

The prices r online.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

teemee said:


> yeah, i've tried to call, but they don't even answer...
> i think i'm going to order online... there is a place out of HK that will allow you to order singles of different sizes...


I will suggest order online from china. Try fishshops.com(marinecolour Aquarium Supplies from Hongkong) or fishsteet.com. Just browse ebay, you should find something


----------



## menagerie (Mar 18, 2006)

We stock the ViV Glassware. We are out of a lot of sizes (no 17mm) at the moment but have an order arriving in two weeks. Our pricing is better than most on the glassware. All of the inflows and outflows are all in the $43 to $51 range You can see the quality in the ones we have left at the shop

You can look at some of the styles on this site

http://sevenports.com/subcategory/viv/


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

what you build Marg?


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

you'll see soon


----------

